# Wheel Refurb



## Arpuc

Anyone know of a good wheel refurb place in S Wales? I need somewhere that will dip and possibly powder coat a set of split rims.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## littlejack

Used the wheel specialist in Cwmbran. On my KUGA wheels turned them around in a day. With Great results.


----------



## Arpuc

littlejack said:


> Used the wheel specialist in Cwmbran. On my KUGA wheels turned them around in a day. With Great results.


Thanks, tried them but they quoted me £280 for one wheels so was looking for another option.


----------



## carling51

Try aps on neath road , landore , next door to thrifty car hire , Steve is the owner


----------



## littlejack

Arpuc said:


> Thanks, tried them but they quoted me £280 for one wheels so was looking for another option.


Really. Just paid £384. For 4 wheels. There is a place in abercynon. But not sure of the name.


----------



## Arpuc

Thanks folks, will check those out


----------



## st1965

Theres a guy on the broadway in treforest next to the place that sells the vw transporter vans just down from the grogg shop


----------



## padhinbed

At £280 for one wheel, it's almost worth the fuel to travel to somewhere like Birmingham to go to City powder coaters. They have mixed reviews but at as little as £20 a wheel, i'm currently considering giving them a go (mine are currently on the car but I would put my winters on so it's £35/wheel but they do a one day turn around for about £40/wheel with you leaving the car with them). I'm only 45mins from Bham though so that makes my decision abit easier. There's a place in Bristol I read about, can't find the name now but they are ex-lepsons and have good reviews.


----------



## deweythorne

Cant fault flat out alloys in cardiff 👍

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

+1 for flatout alloys. Both me and my brother have had work done by them.


----------



## Arpuc

Thanks for recommendations


----------



## warren

Steve every day.always the gent and does a super job.APS next to ATS in landore swansea.did my wheels on my vx and trust me im fussy.:thumb:


----------



## SirTT

My car is going to Flat Out next month.
Will report back.


----------



## tosh

padhinbed said:


> At £280 for one wheel, it's almost worth the fuel to travel to somewhere like Birmingham to go to City powder coaters. They have mixed reviews but at as little as £20 a wheel, i'm currently considering giving them a go (mine are currently on the car but I would put my winters on so it's £35/wheel but they do a one day turn around for about £40/wheel with you leaving the car with them). I'm only 45mins from Bham though so that makes my decision abit easier. There's a place in Bristol I read about, can't find the name now but they are ex-lepsons and have good reviews.


City powder coaters are only for wheels that you don't care about (winters). Yes they will be powder coated, but the finish isn't particularly good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilkie1980

I had one done by RenoWheel in Bridgend somewhere. Did a top job from what I can remember

http://www.renowheel.co.uk/Cardiffwheelrepairers/


----------



## Dubjunkie

Arpuc said:


> Thanks, tried them but they quoted me £280 for one wheels so was looking for another option.


Swansea branch done all 4 wheels for £375 on my clk


----------



## j4miejenks

+1 for Steve in APS Swansea &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

I'm interested in this too, so just bumping the thread! I'm in the Cardiff/Newport Area (most of the time, and SW London the rest of the time)

Might visit flat out alloys and have a chat with them soon!


----------



## Leezo

wilkie1980 said:


> I had one done by RenoWheel in Bridgend somewhere. Did a top job from what I can remember
> 
> http://www.renowheel.co.uk/Cardiffwheelrepairers/


Always used Reno wheel. Currently my CTR 19" diamond cut alloys are in with him having work done. Would recommend.


----------



## canada16

Just had mine done, took 2 cars there in bridgend wheelz centre wales 
300.00 for non diamond cut, fully refurb and powder coat
They do diamond cut as well


----------

